# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Nét Huế trong từng sợi nhớ sợi thương - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> Nét Huế
> 
> Địa chỉ: 204B Hàng Bông
>            38 Mai Hắc Đế
>            127 Láng Hạ     
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nét Huế


Đến với Huế là đến với một vùng miền ngập tràn những nghệ thuật: nghệ thuật kiến trúc của những lăng tẩm, hoàng thành, nghệ thuật âm nhạc vơi những câu hò mái nì mái đẩy, với nhãn nhạc cung đình, và trong đó nổi bật còn có một thứ nghệ thuật làm nên tinh hoa cho Huế mà không nơi nào có được, ấy chính là ẩm thực. Huế không nổi tiếng bởi một loại đặc sản duy nhất, món ăn nào của Huế cũng mang một nét đặc trưng riêng, phong vị riêng.

Những ai từng đến Huế mà không một lần muốn thử _bún bò Huế, nem lụi, bánh bèo, bánh ướt, chè cung đình_… Còn với những người chưa có may mắn đặt chân tới, vẫn có thể có cơ hội thưởng thức ẩm thực cố đô giữa đất Hà Nội nhộn nhịp này. 




_Nét Huế_ được ra đời với mong muốn đưa chút gì đó thơ mộng, nhẹ nhàng và tình tế của miền cố đô trở về giữa thủ đô hiện đại và sôi động này. Đây là hệ thống các cửa hàng chỉ chuyên về ẩm thực Huế, với những món ăn vốn rất quen thuộc như _bún bò Huế, bún thịt nướng, nem lụi, bánh bột lọc, bánh tráng, chè hoa cau, chè chuối…_ Từ cách trình bày món đến cách thưởng thức đều rất đậm chất Huế. Mỗi loại có một hương vị đặc trưng riêng, nhưng đều khá thanh, nhẹ, dân dã như chính con người nơi ấy.
_

Menu:_

*Bánh bèo nhụy tôm ( thịt tôm bằm) 38k*
Bánh bột lọc 36k
Bánh khoái 48k
Bánh nâm 36k
Bánh ram ít đậu xanh nhân tôm (nhân tôm) 32k
Bánh ướt nhụy tôm ( tôm bằm) 32k
*Bún bò Huế 30k
Bún thịt nướng 30k*
*Cuốn thịt nướng 35k*
Gỏi mít (vả) 48k
_Nem lụi 48k_
Ram Huế 45k
*Các loại chè 15k


*

*
 Bún bò Huế 30k/bát

*
Bún bò Huế luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu cho mỗi bữa sáng của thực khách tới Nét Huế. Bát bún đầy những thịt bò, móng giò, bò viên, tiết heo, nước dùng vừa đậm đà lại có chút thanh thanh của chanh, ớt và rau sống, làm nức lòng biết bao vị khách.



*
Bánh bèo thịt tôm bằm 38k/10 chiếc



*


*
Nem Lụi 48k

*Có thể nói Nem lụi là một trong số những món đặc sắc của quán. Món này có thịt nướng xiên trong những que xả, ăn kèm với chiếc bánh tráng gồm bún, cà rốt, dứa, dưa chuột, rau sống. Nước chấm là loại nước lèo đặc trưng của Huế, đậm đà, bùi bùi, béo ngậy. Nếu ai tới Nét Huế mà không một lần gọi Nem lụi thì chưa thể coi là đã thưởng thức ẩm thực Huế.

*
Bún thịt nướng 30k/bát

*

*
Cuốn thịt nướng 35k

*
*
Bánh ram ít đậu xanh nhân tôm 32k

*Đây là một trong những loại bánh được ưa thích tại Huế. Bên trên là bánh ít được làm từ bột gạo nhân đậu xanh và tôm, dưới đế lót một lớp ram. Một trải nghiệm khá thú vị giữa vị dẻo dai, mềm ngậy của bánh ít với lớp đế ram giòn tan. 


*
Chè chuối 15k/bát


*

*
Chè bột lọc 15k/bát*



Đến nay, Nét Huế đã có ba địa điểm, rất thuận tiện cho bạn có dịp thưởng thức ẩm thực Huế ở nơi gần nhất:
204B Hàng Bông
38C Mai Hắc Đế
127 Láng Hạ

Còn vấn đề gì nữa mà không tới ngay nơi sợi nhớ sợi thương này nhỉ?

_>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nét Huế__
Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá Quán ăn ở Hà Nội – Quan an o Ha Noi
_

----------


## thuty

Mình khoái bún bò Huế lắm, thấy bảo các món ở quán này đều rất tuyệt trừ chè bột lọc, hơ hơ. Khéo chiều tối nay đi ăn quán này  :cuoi:

----------


## cudidi

Chuẩn men! Món nào cũng rất đáng thử, trừ chè bột lọc, nhạt thếch!

----------


## Chimera

Ôi ngon thế  :cuoi1: 
nhìn đã thấy hấp dẫn rồi

----------


## lovetravel

muốn thử tất tần tật các món trong menu.hj

----------


## pigcute

Món nào nhìn cũng rất nghệ thuật

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Ngày xưa từng ăn bún bò Huế rồi
Cả bánh cèo nữa đúng là phong cách đậm Huế
Dành cho những ng tha hương

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Ui muốn khám phá ẩm thực Huế :X
Chắc là tuyệt lắm

----------


## khanhszin

ngon quá đi dc í

----------


## hangnt

hôm nọ đi ăn ở quán này chỗ láng hạ
lần đầu đi ăn ko bik món gì cũng gọi đến cái món cuối bún huế thì no quá ko ăn được
kinh nghiệm lần sau là gọi 1,2 món rồi gọi món bún huế ăn (món bún huế ở đây ăn ngon^^ )
tiếc là chưa được ăn món chè >"<
à còn cái món bánh bèo bột tôm ăn chả ra gì lần sau ai đi ăn đừng có gọi món đấy T_T

----------


## lunas2

cn qua đây ăn nhỉ

----------


## rose

chà chà, món nào trông cũng hấp dẫn cả

----------


## lovetravel

quán này nhiều món ngon quá

----------


## littlegirl

món nào cũng ngon

----------


## h20love

nhìn rất hấp dẫn, k bít ăn thế nào ta

----------


## littlelove

trời ui, quán này toàn món hấp dẫn thế này, phải tới thử mới được

----------


## Amp21

Ăn đến đâu nhớ Huế đến đấy

----------


## thethanh33k12

Đồ ăn cũng được mà bọn phục vụ như shit người ta ấy.
Bắt chờ 30 phút đéo có đồ ăn, bực mình đi về luôn. 
Gọi mấy lần còn k thèm bảo sao
Lần cuối cùng ăn ở đây đấy các bố ạ.

----------


## thuty

> Đồ ăn cũng được mà bọn phục vụ như shit người ta ấy.
> Bắt chờ 30 phút đéo có đồ ăn, bực mình đi về luôn. 
> Gọi mấy lần còn k thèm bảo sao
> Lần cuối cùng ăn ở đây đấy các bố ạ.


Vãi lúa bạn này, gì mà bức xúc thế. Chắc đi vào hôm quán đông

----------


## thuty

Hôm qua đi ăn thấy hình như bún bò lên 35k rồi, ăn bát đầy đủ 50k (chả hiểu cho thêm được cái gì)

----------


## missan

Ngon quá, mình chảy cả nước miếng ra rùi.

----------


## songthan

hum nọ có đến ăn thử thấy cũng được
mỗi tội cái món chè ăn ngọt quá

----------


## jhonnyboy

thik nhất món bún bò huế ở quán này
viên thịt bò rõ to

----------

